# how many entries are allowed in Thailand for french citizens without visa?



## paul777

hello,

I am a French citizen. I took 5 months off to travel around Asia for holiday. I am currently in Thailand. I am planning to fly out to some neighboring countries with some friends, but we are planning to come back to Thailand after each trip for several days. I currently don't have a visa for Thailand, because I know that, as a French citizen, I am allowed to stay for 30 days in Thailand without a visa. But how many times am I allowed to enter the country without visa? I think I will need to re-enter the country up to 5 times within 4 months. Am I allowed to do that without visa? Or alternatively, is there a visa which I may apply to allow me to do so? 

I have already sent a few e-mails to the Ministry of Foreign Affair in Thailand, but unfortunately, they have not replied to me yet.

If you have any experience or suggestions on this, please help.
Thank you


----------



## Winkie

Others will correct me if I am wrong

I think there is no limit to how many times. Only how long you stay. You are limited to a maximum of 90 days in any 180 day period. So for you, this would mean 90 days max in Thailand.

Remember, you will only get 30 Days Visa Exemption Stamp if you arrive at Airport. Land arrivals receive only a 15 day stamp

Hope this helps. hope I haven't misinformed, and certain to be corrected if I have!

Have a good vacation


----------

